# my face is alll fvcked up



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

After eating **** (literaly on aspalt) and spending 8 hours in the hospital I dont want to recomend this to anyone. I was on my lunch break tryin to clear a gap, I dunno something went wrong and I ended up landing on my face with no helmet, broken bone above my eyebrow and on my chek bone. Enjoy.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

nasty


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

DAMN, homey. That sucks. It doesn't look like there is anything too deep, though. So, hopefully you won't scar too bad.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> DAMN, homey. That sucks. It doesn't look like there is anything too deep, though. So, hopefully you won't scar too bad.


you cant notice this but below my nose my upperlip is deeep, doc said that might be the only place that scars and mabe my jaw.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

fack..... heal up quick bro.. one more reason to wear a lid..


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude wow thatt totally sucks ass, you're taking after me with the whole face thing. heal up quick man


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh man that sucks!

Heal up quick, bro.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> fack..... heal up quick bro.. one more reason to wear a lid..


Playing devil's advocate, doesn't look like a lid would've helped much.

Hope you heal quick, not to be insensitive but I'm curious to how the bike made out.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> Playing devil's advocate, doesn't look like a lid would've helped much.
> 
> Hope you heal quick, not to be insensitive but I'm curious to how the bike made out.


the scrapes probably not, but it may have prevented the fractures...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

effin' gnarly bro', dayum! takin' it direct to the mug, do or die! concussion?
holy smokes...
Good vibes to ya' for the heal time!



edit: not to egg on this helmet talk, as it usually just turns into bunk spit after awhile... But I think I'll by slappin' down the bills for one of those new Azonic fury helmets pretty soon, in the next month or so probably... price is right, and I've heard some good things...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hows your teeth? I did a face plant and broke off a chunk of my front tooth. then I got it fixed up and did a faceplant, this time on a trampoline into a pole and messed my teeth again. almost had to get root canal. thats the scary stuff


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ouch dude, heal up quick Eric!


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

cummings said:


> hows your teeth? I did a face plant and broke off a chunk of my front tooth. then I got it fixed up and did a faceplant, this time on a trampoline into a pole and messed my teeth again. almost had to get root canal. thats the scary stuff


Thank god my teeth are alright, I think I got off easy on this one, I was haulin ass and thank god missed my teeth and didnt get a concussion. It could have been so much worse on so many levels, also this picture is from today 2 days after it happened hopefully I can get a pic from my boss from when I was in the hospitial. Worst part was having the doc go in there with a towl and tweasers and pick out all the dirt that got caught in there. Thanks for the support guys and hopefully ill be back in no time.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Dont wanna be harsh or anything but i hope this was enough to convince you to always wear your lid.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh yes, I wear my lid like ALWAYS. But that one day I told myself: "I'm gonna ride just for a few mins and I gotta go to the bikeshop too..." And as I was waiting for my friend, bunny-hopping for fun... BOOM!!! Steel construction above me. I hadn't even noticed it.
Well, 15 stitches on my head and I was glad I didn't break my skull.

And you know what. At first, as I was lying on the ground with arm under my head, I said: "FYCK, I'd rather go home now." But then something red started running on my arm... Yeah, my blood. And as I was screaming for help (there wasn't like anyone in the street) some FYCKIN' weird ppl kept looking at me from their FYCKIN' windows. Geez. All the time, they didn't even call an ambulance or anything. But after a while one lady came and called an ambulance.

Bonus: I have pretty long hair and it was teh pwn when I saw my head for the pirst time in the hospital few days later. My forehead was shaved ftl!!! It's ok now though.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude that sucks man...heal quick and get back on your bike  at least while your bike is down you can make some money and build up and even more awesome ride or just spend all the money you made on candy or whatever makes you happy lol...take care of yourself


----------



## justintime8425 (Feb 15, 2007)

*ouch.*

Doesnt look too bad. I can't hardly even tell. Put some neosporene on those bumps and bruises and you'll be good to go in a day or two. J/k man that sucks. I had a similar incident 2 weeks ago. Mine hurt my ego more than my face, but fortunately it didn't take away from my good looks. The only negative was catching the people who took one look at me and fainted at the horror of my wounds.

ouch.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

hey eric that pic doesnt even look like u at all, its crazy. so out on sea otter  im going to demo a Nemesis at SO so i dont have to keep botherign u


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Dang man! Looks nasty... Heal up quick


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

ouch... heal up quickly.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

would definatley recommend the fury, i have one for dh and i cant complain fits me perfectally and breaths really nice..but on the topic...eric, bro that fyckin sucks, looking like max after shells, but heal up fast man fer sure


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dammmm eric, you look similar to me after my fall at shells!! it fyckin sucks i know!! heal up quick and wear a helmet

EDIT: not trying to hit you with the helmet nazi business, its crazy how stuff can happen when you'd least expect it.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hope you get better, and wear a skid lid, mine has literally saved my life (bad lander ina rhtyhm haulin ass and straight into a tree with my left temple. ive had 6 co ncussions, but thankfully nothing permenentent. pshhh dain bramage


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

jeez, get well soon. and everybody please where your helmets.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

technically you all took after me, but I didn't post any pics

tough break man 
try to keep riding, though. I just havent been able to get myself out on the trails to ride anymore after my crash (not to say I haven't been riding though!)


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

**** last time i didn't were my helmet i cased a stair jump and woke up in the hospital with a cracked skull and my cheek looked like ground beef now i wear a full face just to go to jack in the box

I spent a full 9 days in the hospital and about 2 months sleeping and another 4 months that my family wouldnt let me ride now i ride every day... my parents still don't like me riding


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

damn - i feel 4 u man. heal quick!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn dude, heal up quick!


----------

